

Luke Skywalker and the Story Behind the New Design of 1000Memories - rudyadler
http://1000memories.com/blog/31-luke-skywalker-and-the-story-behind-the-new-design-of-1000memories?locale=en

======
hugh3
I think the 1000memories guys might be trying a bit too hard in their attempts
to memetically engineer attention-grabbing headlines.

A few days ago it was an appeal to standard-issue "the guvernment is messing
with our internets!" rage: _"The Law That Tries To Make Facebook Part Of Your
Will"_. Now it's a shoehorned-in, tacked-on Star Wars reference as a way of
talking about some design changes.

It's not that these aren't attention-grabbing headlines, it's just that it's a
bit too transparent, and the actual articles don't deliver once my attention
is grabbed.

~~~
bobf
The first thing I thought when reading the headline was.. "wow, that's some
serious linkbaiting"

------
ivanzhao
What the hell? I was quite impressed by the original 1000Memories' look (the
simple 2/3 colors gradient background that looks like the inside of a pearl
shell). Now with all the shining blue buttons it looks like a tech webapp.

